# Hostroute automatisch setzen [solved]

## equinox0r

Moin moin,

ich mal wieder  :Wink:  Mein Rootserver braucht eine Hostroute um Netz zu bekommen, meine Routen sehen aktuell so aus:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

195.20.224.229  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         195.20.224.229  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

In der /etc/conf.d/net steht drin:

```
iface_eth0=("212.227.13.142 netmask 255.255.255.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 195.20.224.229")
```

Fehlt halt nur noch die Hostroute.. Wie muss das ganze genau aussehen? In der net.example hab ich dazu nichts gefunden.

Merci und Grüße

equinox

----------

## toralf

ich verwendet config_...:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

#

config_eth0=(

        "dhcp"

        "192.168.0.254/24"

        )

```

----------

## equinox0r

 *toralf wrote:*   

> "192.168.0.254/24"

 

ist doch keine hostroute oder?

ausserdem: irgendwo hab ich läuten gehört dass ich auch noch iproute2 benötigen würde? wenn ja, wozu und was macht das genau?

----------

## tazinblack

 *toralf wrote:*   

> ich verwendet config_...:
> 
> ```
> # /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ...

 

Sorry, aber da komm ich nicht ganz mit.

Könntest Du die Syntax näher erleutern ? Ich seh kein Gateway ?

Oder soll die Adresse das Gateway sein ? Wo ist aber dann das Ziel der Route ?

----------

## phixom

Was verstehst du unter hostroute?

Was lässt sich denn nicht mit ip, netmask und routes definieren?

Bist du sicher, dass du ne 255.255.255.255 Netzmaske brauchst?

```

routes_eth0=("default via 195.20.224.229" , "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx")

```

Oder was willst du genau?

phixom

----------

## toralf

Du verwendest iface_ probier' es doch mal mit config_ ?

----------

## equinox0r

So ich habs nu...

Unter hostroute verstehe ich das hier:

```
195.20.224.229  212.227.13.142  255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0
```

Geht via "route add -host 195.20.224.229 eth0".

Die 255.255.255.255 Netzmaske brauch ich auch, das ist von den Netzwerkern so vorgegeben.

Ansonsten hab ichs jetzt so gelöst:

```
iface_eth0=("212.227.13.142 netmask 255.255.255.255")

routes_eth0=("195.20.224.229 via 212.227.13.142" "default via 195.20.224.229")
```

Im übrigen muss die hostroute zuerst gesetzt werden, da das Setzen des default Gateways fehlschlagen würde wenn die hostroute nicht existiert  :Smile: 

Trotzdem danke für alle Antworten  :Smile: 

grüße

equinox

----------

## tamiko

Hi equinox0r!

phixom hat dir die Lösung schon hingeschrieben.

Die Syntax für routes_eth0 ist einfach "ZIEL via GATEWAY"

@phixom: Das Problem ist, dass er via einer IP Adresse, die nicht im selben Adressraum liegt auf das Gateway zugreifen muss - d.h. er muss in die Routingtabelle sowohl eintragen, wie er mit Hilfe eines Gateways mit der Außenwelt kommuniziert: "default via gateway", als auch, dass er direkt mit dem Gateway kommunizieren kann: "gateway via 0.0.0.0"

routes_eth0=("default via 195.20.224.229" , "195.20.224.229 via default")

müsste eigentlich helfen.

Ich könnte mich aber auch irren - ich habe gerade kein Gentoo-System zur Hand. 

evtl. muss man noch die Netzwerkmaske ergänzen.

/edit: Wunderbar.

Dann habe ich nur zwei Fehler gemacht:

Route zum Gateway vor die Default-Route und

wenn ich direkt verbunden bin einfach "via IP"

----------

## tazinblack

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten hab ichs jetzt so gelöst:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aber auch nur in Deinem Fall, in dem das Defaultgateway in einem anderen Subnet liegt.

Hast Du da noch nen Rechner zwischen, der die beiden Netzwerke verbindet ?

Würde das nicht reichen, nur das Defaultgateway auf diesen Rechner zu setzen (vorausgesetzt der hat ein funktionierendes Routing) ?

----------

## equinox0r

wie das genau konfiguriert ist weiss ich nicht, da müsste ich die Netzwerker fragen.

Zum Hintergrund: das ganze liegt im alten schlund dedicated server lan, und das gateway liegt in einem anderen netz, daher brauch ich diese hostroute unbedingt.

----------

